# Picked up a New Holland 1411 discbine yesterday



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Pretty excited about getting a discbine. I picked up a 1999 New Holland 1411 yesterday. It's been sitting for the last few years, but has always been stored indoors, and was used on an 18 acre farmette. Hope to cut with it this week yet. It definitely needs new knives, and I'm thinking changing the gearbox and cutter bar modules oil would be a good idea. I did not get an operators manual or service manual, so I'd be happy to learn what oil should be going into these units, and any other advice for service/maintenance. Thanks!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

80/90W gear oil. I'd change gear box and all the modules in the cutter bar


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The H7220 took 4 quarts of 80W/90 gear oil to change everything. I think you have one more cutterbar modules than ours. We went with CNH brand because it met all the requirements, it was really higher than other oil and the dealer is closeby.

Here's a copy of the NH brochure for your 1411.

http://www.stjosephequipment.com/console/storage/documents/138695397824963.pdf


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I also just bought a low acre 2005 1411 my dealer told me to check main gearbox level weekly because when they leak you will never know it till its to late. Good luck .


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Each module takes 10 oz of oil. Use a mearuring cup to quickly fill the modules to the correct level. The bevel gearbox, main, uses 2 to 2 1/4 qt of oil depending how level machine is. The roller gearbox takes about 1/2 qt and front gearbox takes less than a qt.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The main gearbox doesn't have a dipstick it has a Fill To hole, fill it until it runs out where you remove the plug, on the backside. Ours has a vented fill plug so it shouldn't blow any out when it's running. I would think if it were leaking you would be able to tell it. The cutterbar drive gearbox is the one I'd keep an eye on as it would be harder to see it leaking.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I think there is some confusion on the gearboxes. For this discussion we will deal with the 9 and 10 ft models.

The 9 ft machines have two gearboxes. There is no front gearbox on a 9 ft machine. The first gearbox back is the bevel or as some call it the main gearbox since it drives the cutterbar and roller gearbox. The 9 ft machines do use a dipstick for checking the oil level in the bevel gearbox. The other gearbox on a 9 ft machine is the roller gearbox.

10 ft machines use three gearboxes. The one at the front of the tongue is the step up gearbox since is steps up the pto speed to the machine. One plug on the front is used for oil fill an oil level. The next gearbox back is the bevel or main gearbox. The level plug is on the back side and can be filled there or you can fill from the breather plug. The thrid gearbox is the roller gearbox with an oil level plug about 4" up from the bottom on the back side.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Grateful11 said:


> The main gearbox doesn't have a dipstick it has a Fill To hole, fill it until it runs out where you remove the plug, on the backside. Ours has a vented fill plug so it shouldn't blow any out when it's running. I would think if it were leaking you would be able to tell it. The cutterbar drive gearbox is the one I'd keep an eye on as it would be harder to see it leaking.


I think I've located the fill to plug. It's a square head pipe plug on the back side. Seems a little low on gearbox though.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

mike10 said:


> I think there is some confusion on the gearboxes. For this discussion we will deal with the 9 and 10 ft models.
> 
> The 9 ft machines have two gearboxes. There is no front gearbox on a 9 ft machine. The first gearbox back is the bevel or as some call it the main gearbox since it drives the cutterbar and roller gearbox. The 9 ft machines do use a dipstick for checking the oil level in the bevel gearbox. The other gearbox on a 9 ft machine is the roller gearbox.
> 
> 10 ft machines use three gearboxes. The one at the front of the tongue is the step up gearbox since is steps up the pto speed to the machine. One plug on the front is used for oil fill an oil level. The next gearbox back is the bevel or main gearbox. The level plug is on the back side and can be filled there or you can fill from the breather plug. The thrid gearbox is the roller gearbox with an oil level plug about 4" up from the bottom on the back side.


Thanks. Do all the gearboxes use the same 80/90?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

mike10 said:


> Each module takes 10 oz of oil. Use a mearuring cup to quickly fill the modules to the correct level. The bevel gearbox, main, uses 2 to 2 1/4 qt of oil depending how level machine is. The roller gearbox takes about 1/2 qt and front gearbox takes less than a qt.


I was wondering how to tell how much they should hold! Great tips! Thanks!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I put new knives on tonight and greased all grease points. Can anyone explain the height adjustment tilt cylinder? I see a pin and two holes in the tilt cylinder. The pin is in a carry position now, so not doing anything. What's the best for cutting Alfalfa?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

After a full service and new knives, I used it on the first cutting of alfalfa Thursday. I was very pleased with how smooth and quiet it runs. Seems I need a little more tractor next time, or else the 2755 is in need of a fuel filter. Running 4th gear (4mph) at wide open throttle, it couldn't quite hold PTO RPM, and pushed the temp gauge into the red.

I did notice that in a lot of places the left side (hitch side) of the cutterbar doesn't seem to cut as clean. Maybe the first and second shells, or possibly the second and third shells. I was laying the crop wide so I didn't notice this until the crop was picked up. Any ideas what to look for there, or is that normal?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> After a full service and new knives, I used it on the first cutting of alfalfa Thursday. I was very pleased with how smooth and quiet it runs. Seems I need a little more tractor next time, or else the 2755 is in need of a fuel filter. Running 4th gear (4mph) at wide open throttle, it couldn't quite hold PTO RPM, and pushed the temp gauge into the red.
> 
> I did notice that in a lot of places the left side (hitch side) of the cutterbar doesn't seem to cut as clean. Maybe the first and second shells, or possibly the second and third shells. I was laying the crop wide so I didn't notice this until the crop was picked up. Any ideas what to look for there, or is that normal?


Discbines eat the horse power, sounds like you are seriously under powered. As far as cutting/not cutting, once the paint wears off or heavier crop, you should see a difference. IMHO.


----------



## Cowracer (Jan 1, 2018)

What is the purpose of the "first" (step up) gear box on the 1411 Discbine? Looking at a used NH 1411. Noticed they have a gear box at the hitch whereas the 9' models do not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Cowracer....go to "forums" and "machinery" and "start new topic" and ask your question.....you'll probably get a quicker answer. Welcome, do you really race cows?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Cowracer said:


> What is the purpose of the "first" (step up) gear box on the 1411 Discbine? Looking at a used NH 1411. Noticed they have a gear box at the hitch whereas the 9' models do not.


Welcome to haytalk Cowracer. I too am curious if you race cows...

Cutting from mike10's response above:

10 ft machines use three gearboxes. The one at the front of the tongue is the step up gearbox since is steps up the pto speed to the machine.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe the box is for switching the machine between 540/1000 look in the manual


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

What slowzuki said is correct. The nine foot version has a different bevel gearbox and can only be run at 540 rpm.


----------



## Cowracer (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Attempting to go from a NH 474 haybine to a discbine. Looking at used since my acreage is not that big to justify a new machine. Have an older Vicon disc mower, but conditioned hay is better. Have horses in addition to cattle and do some small square bales. Purchased a good used NH TL 100 recently and would like to have a discbine to mow with this year. From all the info. I can come up with, the NH 10' models have the CV joints up front at tractor attachment and 2nd CV joint in the drive line to allow for moving head while mowing. Does the 9' models have the CV up front? I know they do not have the 2nd CV joint in the drive line. I have been reading all the threads, good information.

Cowracer comes from the fact I have cows and race off road dirt bikes (hare scrambles). Thanks for the info and the welcome.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

9' has CV up front.


----------

